# TOMB RAIDER 1: Wie installieren?



## DaggettBeaver (28. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß, es hört sich doof an, aber ich schaffe es nicht TR 1 zu installieren. Es gibt 3 .exe Dateien auf der CD: TOMB, INSTALL u. DOS4GW. Bei Doppelklick auf die INSTALL erscheint kurz die Konsole, dann wird der Bildschirm kurz schwarz, das war's. Bei der DOS4GW blitzt nur kurz die Konsole auf und bei TOMB passiert das Gleiche wie bei der INSTALL.exe, bloß dass noch eine Fehlermeldung kommt, die CPU habe einen ungültigen Befehl entdeckt. Was mach ich verkehrt?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Januar 2009)

Starte die Datei install.exe mal über die Eingabeaufforderung. (Start -> Ausführen -> cmd)
dort dann mit
X:
und Enter, wobei X für den Laufwerksbuchstaben des CD/DVD Laufwerks steht
zur Disk wechseln. Install eingeben, wieder Enter drücken und dann mal schauen, was für eine Fehlermeldung kommt. Hier schließt sich das Fenster nämlich nicht gleich wieder.

Es wäre auch gut gewesen, wenn du etwa gesagt hättest. was für ein Betriebssystem du verwendest. Tomb 1 ist ja ein DOS-Game und es gibt etwa unter Vista keinen 16-Bit-Modus.

Da musst du dann etwa zur DOS Box greifen oder dir einen virtuellen Rechner einrichten.


----------



## McDrake (28. Januar 2009)

Würds mal mit DOSBox versuchen.
Da sollte man sich dann allerdings ein wenig mit den Befehlen vertraut machen.
Wenn man schon mal mit DOS zu tun hatte, kommt man aber relativ schnell rein.

http://www.dosbox.com/news.php?show_news=1

// Nali schreibt ausführlicher und schneller als ich


----------



## Look (28. Januar 2009)

Soviel gibt es da nicht zu installieren, mal eben nachgesehen, hab es noch auf Platte (XP), unter dem Ordner TOMBRAID befinden sich nur folgende Dateien:

Dos4gw.exe
Hmidet.386
Hmidrv.386
Hmiset.cfg
Setup.exe
Tomb.exe
Tomb.sp

Könnte man zur Not sogar händig machen (also von CD in den Ordner kopieren).


----------



## DaggettBeaver (28. Januar 2009)

Hab es mal über die Eingabeaufforderung versucht. Nachdem ich Install mit Enter bestätigt habe, komm erst was von "Dos4gw safe mode" oder so, und dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz und bleibt schwarz. Wenn ich dann mit Alt+Tab nochmal zur Konsole wechsle bin ich einfach wieder nur beim CD-Laufwerk.

Ich benutze übrigens XP Professional. Hab mir schon gedacht, dass es so eine Dos Geschichte ist. Kenn mich bloß nicht so aus damit. Ist DosBox eine Art Emulator?

Look: Leider versteh ich nicht ganz, was du meinst. Wie, von Hand machen ("händig" -> Österreich?)? In welchen Ordner kopieren


----------



## Look (28. Januar 2009)

Die Daten liegen frei auf der CD - ergo man erstellt per Hand, eigenständig den Ordner TOMBRAID und kopiert von Hand, also selber, die Daten von der CD in den Ordner (wichtig, der Ordner sollte, sofern Du vor hast Glidos zu verwenden, unter c:/TOMBRAID erstellt werden, andernfalls findet Glidos TR nicht, Du kannst natürlich auch einen anderen Wrapper benutzen - Nali hat bei yiya.de mal einen Überblick im Review dazu gegeben)..


----------



## Calyptratus (28. Januar 2009)

DaggettBeaver am 28.01.2009 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß, es hört sich doof an, aber ich schaffe es nicht TR 1 zu installieren. Es gibt 3 .exe Dateien auf der CD: TOMB, INSTALL u. DOS4GW. Bei Doppelklick auf die INSTALL erscheint kurz die Konsole, dann wird der Bildschirm kurz schwarz, das war's. Bei der DOS4GW blitzt nur kurz die Konsole auf und bei TOMB passiert das Gleiche wie bei der INSTALL.exe, bloß dass noch eine Fehlermeldung kommt, die CPU habe einen ungültigen Befehl entdeckt. Was mach ich verkehrt?



Wenn ich mich nicht irre läuft Tomb 1 nur mit Betriebsystemen bis Win 98. 
Sonst hast du, glaube ich, keine Chance.
Lief bei mir schon auf Win2000 nicht mehr.
Habe aber mal das Gerücht gehört, dass es Hilfsprogramme geben soll, musst du mal Googeln.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (28. Januar 2009)

DOSBox, Virtual PC; VMWare und ab gehts.


----------



## Look (28. Januar 2009)

Und alles Blödsinn, TR1 läuft auf XP, ich habe es ohne Probleme installieren können, es lief im Softwaremodus, sah so aber Mist aus, also habe ich es per Glidos und per dgvoodoo probeweise gezockt, lief gut man braucht nur die 3dfx EXE, die man bei den üblichen 3Dfx Seiten, oder auf einer Tombraider-Fan-Seite findet.

Und wer hier reinschaut, findet sogar eine möglichkeit das alles mit einem Schlag installieren zu können (advanced installer)

http://www.yiya.de/reviews/t/tomr0101.shtml


----------



## DaggettBeaver (30. Januar 2009)

Oh, super, danke für die vielen Tipps, Leute! Werd da mal nachforschen. Aber erstmal muss ich meine Tastatur wieder in den Griff kriegen (Kaffee verschüttet  ). Ich erstatte Bericht, wenn und wie's geklappt hat. Bis dann.


----------



## DaggettBeaver (31. Januar 2009)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 28.01.2009 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> DOSBox, Virtual PC; VMWare und ab gehts.


in der reihenfolge? hab's nämlich mit dem advanced installer und glidos probiert, was aber nicht funktioniert hat (wer weiß, die falschen radiobuttons, checkboxes gewählt...). jetzt will ich's mit virtual pc probieren. doch anscheinend brauch ich noch ein betriebssystem (win95 oder dos).


----------



## der-jo (31. Januar 2009)

die dosbox ist das einfachste hilfsmittel. VirtualPC & co sind umgebungen in denen andere Betriebssysteme laufen können, also viel aufwändiger.


----------



## Look (31. Januar 2009)

Mhhh, was ist den beim Advanced installer für ein Problem? gibt doch einen Guide dafür:

http://www.tombraiderhub.com/faq/tr1.html#essentfoftware

(wen Du 3dfx nutzen willst, solltest lieber dgVoodoo benutzen, glidos ist keine Freeware mehr, man hätte also immer ein Werbebanner im Bild)

hagix.net hat eine Tipps&Tricks Sektion für alle alten TRs, zudem im Forum ein TR auf XP Thread (wo auch die händige install beschrieben wird).


----------



## DaggettBeaver (31. Januar 2009)

die "installation" an sich lief problemlos. mit glidos allerdings blieb die eröffnungs-fmv verlässlich immer da hängen, wo die dame via laptop das missionsziel peru vorzustellt. auf fullscreen gestellt bequemte es sich gar nicht erst zu starten.

mit dgvoodoo tut sich gar nüscht  . bei hagix.net hab ich mal reingeschaut, hat mir aber noch nicht geholfen. muss nochmal in ruhe alles studieren.

mit dosbox komm ich nicht so richtig klar. hab voll keinen plan, was ich da tu muss. hab's mal zaghaft mit

_mount e -t cdrom -usecd 1 -ioctl_

versucht: _directory -usecd doesn't exist_ ... aha! obwohl da fällt mir ein, ich war da noch auf Z:\\>. aber ich hab auch keinen doppelpunkt gefunden (strg+f1)... ach, vielleicht muss ich das auch gar nicht. schon sch...., wenn man nie richtig mit dos hantiert hat und von windows verwöhnt ist   .

*edit:* _musste zwischen e u. -t E:backslash (doppelpunkt=shift+ö) einfügen. jetzt ist das cd-rom laufwerk gemountet. und nu? wie krieg ich das spiel zum laufen?_


----------



## Look (31. Januar 2009)

Du installierst es jetzt via Dosbox, Du hast dein CDROM auf e gemountet, also wechselst Du jetzt per Dosbefehl auf e, sieht so aus:

e:

Nun aktivierst Du den Installprozess (eben kein Doppelklick, sondern über DOS), also tippst Du ein

install 

(von der auf der CD liegenden install.exe, wen das nicht funktioniert, ausschreiben, oder install.bat probieren)

Du durchläufst den Installationsprozess, danach wechselst Du wieder auf c mit dem Befehl

c:

und gehst in den TOMRAID Ordner mit dem Befehl

cd \TOMRAID

dort startest Du nun die tomb.exe wie Du es mit install auch schon getan hast.


Btw. für Dosbox gibt es grafische Frontends, siehe:

http://www.dosbox.com/wiki/DOSBoxFrontends

Ich habe früher D-Fend benutzt. wozu sowas, ganz einfach, damit spart man sich das rumhantieren mit DOS Befehlen.


----------



## DaggettBeaver (1. Februar 2009)

Look am 31.01.2009 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun aktivierst Du den Installprozess (eben kein Doppelklick, sondern über DOS), also tippst Du ein
> 
> install
> 
> (von der auf der CD liegenden install.exe, wen das nicht funktioniert, ausschreiben, oder install.bat probieren)


Juchu, hat nach einigen Anläufen funktioniert. Leider rotiert das Menü wie blöd und ist schwer in den Griff zu kriegen. Außerdem läuft leider alles nur in einem kleinen Fenster. Muss man jedesmal diesen Prozess mit Mounten und Installieren durchlaufen?

Diese DOS Geschichte hat was. Ist so schön puristisch. D-Fend sieht auch interessant aus. Muss mich auch mal mit befassen.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (1. Februar 2009)

DaggettBeaver am 01.02.2009 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man jedesmal diesen Prozess mit Mounten und Installieren durchlaufen?



Nein, du installierst ja TR auf deiner Festplatte (musst mal gucken wo es liegt) und dann kannst du zum Starten einfach das Verzeichnis in der DOSBox auf ein Laufwerk mounten und dann starten. Ich hab irgend etwas mit

mount Z: C:/Pfad_zu_TR

im Kopf, oder die letzten beiden Sachen umgedreht. Dann einfach mit "Z:" auf das Laufwerk wechseln und dich mit "cd pfad/" hin manoevrieren. Das kann man aber auch in einer Config-Datei fest einstellen, dann brauch man es nicht immer von Hand selber machen. Musst mal ein wenig gucken, klappt schon


----------



## Look (1. Februar 2009)

Wie der Linuxer über mir schon sagt, Du kannst das Mount Zeugs in eine Config von Dosbox schreiben, dann musst das nicht jedes mal machen. Dafür gibt es dutzende, auch deutschsprachige Dosbox Tutorials/Howtos = google.

Kleines Fenster, mhhh, war glaube ich alt+enter um Dosbox auf Fullscreen zu bekommen.

Zu schnelles Menü, da musst mal probieren, mit Dosbox kann man die CPU cycles einstellen, Schnellwahl für + und - für dieses Feature waren, glaube ich, F11 und F12. Damit kann man dem Spiel mehr oder weniger Power geben - wen es ruckelt mehr, wen es zu schnell läuft eben weniger Cycles. Das musst mal ausprobieren Ingame. wen Du einen passenden Wert gefunden hast, einfach merken und mit in die Config schreiben.


----------



## Crysisheld (1. Februar 2009)

@DaggertBeaver 

ich hab hier mal ein paar Infos für dich, die dir mit DosBox evtl helfen. 

Wenn du DosBox installiert hast, gibt es im Startmenü den Ordner DosBox. Da sind einmal das Icon zum Start von dosbox und eine config datei. zunächst solltest du auf Config gehen, nun geht der texteditor auf. in dem Fenster scrollst du bis du folgende Einträge findest: 

=================
core=auto
cycles=auto
cycleup=500
cycledown=100
==================

Am Besten stellst du die Werte wie folgt ein: 

===================
core=auto
cycles=60000
cycleup=1000
cycledown=1000
====================


Laufwerke Mounten (einbinden) ist in Dosbox ganz einfach. Als erstes schaust du was dein CD Laufwerk unter Windows für eine Bezeichnung hat. bei mir ist es z.B. H: 

Wenn du Dosbox gestartet hast musst du erst mal eine Festplatte einbinden. dazu gibst du ein : 

mount c: c:\ 

zum CD Laufwerk einbinden gibst du ein: 

mount d: h:\ -t cdrom  (H: aber nur wenn dein Laufwerk H ist, ansonsten den Buchstaben den dein CD Laufwerk unter Windows hat) 

so jetzt hast du eine Festplatte und ein CD Laufwerk, das ist schon mal nicht schlecht. 

Bei Dos müssen alle befehle geschrieben werden. Hier mal ein paar Standard Befehle, die ich aus meiner Zeit noch kenne. 

Laufwerke kannst du ansprechen indem du immer den Laufwerksbuchstaben also z.B.

c: oder d: eingibst. 

wenn du ein Spiel installiert hast und ein verzeichnis willst musst du z.B. cd tomb eingeben. 

cd heisst change directory  und tomb ist z.B. das verzeichnis für TombRaider 1 

mit cd.. kommst du ein Verzeichnis zurück und cd\ bringt dich ins Stammverzeichnis also auf c: oder d: je nachdem auf welchem Laufwerk du grade bist. 

md ist zur Verzeichnis Erstellung (make directory) z.b. md spiele 

cls bedeutet clear screen damit löscht du den bildschirminhalt 

dir bedeutet auflisten der Verzeichnisse und dateien. 

wenn du z.b. exe dateien suchst gibst du dir *.exe ein. 

wenn ein Spiel zu langsam läuft kannst du mit STRG + F12 die cycles erhöhen fängt der Sound zum Stottern an, sind die Cycles zu hoch dann musst du mit STRG + F11 die Cycles so lange verringern bis der Sound nicht mehr knackt - ist ne ganz schöne rumprobiererei aber wenn es am Ende läuft ist es ein Tolles Gefühl. 

Ich hoffe das dir das alles ein bisschen hilft und du noch viele andere Spiele unter DosBox ausprobierst.


----------



## DaggettBeaver (1. Februar 2009)

Look am 01.02.2009 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kleines Fenster, mhhh, war glaube ich alt+enter um Dosbox auf Fullscreen zu bekommen.


Genau das war's. Ich komme dem TR1 Spielvergnügen immer näher  .

Crysisheld: Danke, die Abänderung der config scheint das Menüproblem behoben zu haben! Und ich werd bestimmt noch das ein oder andere DOS-Spiel mit DosBox ausprobieren   .

Eine Eigenartigkeit noch: DosBox erkennt zwar mein Gamepad, allerdings läuft die Tastenbelegung total verquer. Untere Schultertaste und button 4 (Quadrat-Taste beider Playstation) werden bspw. beide als "Joy2" erkannt   .


----------



## Crysisheld (1. Februar 2009)

DaggettBeaver am 01.02.2009 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Look am 01.02.2009 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht ist dein Gamepad nicht richtig unter Windows konfiguriert und wenn du die Taste belegen willst stellt er Joy2 ein, weil es grade auslöst, obwohl du nicht joy2 drückst. 

konfigurier das Gamepad am besten unter Windows neu und probier es dann nochmal DosBox übernimmt nämlich nur die Windows Config des Gamepads. gibt es unter tomb raider kein konfigurationstool für den Gamepad?


----------



## DaggettBeaver (2. Februar 2009)

Crysisheld am 01.02.2009 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> konfigurier das Gamepad am besten unter Windows neu und probier es dann nochmal DosBox übernimmt nämlich nur die Windows Config des Gamepads. gibt es unter tomb raider kein konfigurationstool für den Gamepad?


Also, wenn ich unter Windows den Function Test mache, funktioniert alles wunderbar wie es soll... Was meinst du damit, ob ein Konfigurationstool "unter Tomb Raider" gibt? Meinst du das Kontrollmenü, in dem man jede Bewegung mit einer bestimmten Taste selbst belegen kann? Das ist jedenfalls genau das, wo ich das Problem hab. Okay, als "Tool" würd ich das jetzt auch nicht bezeichnen... Hmm...


----------

